# What is touch trading?



## humanbeing

I hear abt it but have no idea what it is.


----------



## Oldtimer

Not entirely sure but imagine it is the same as cataloging. Cataloging is where you pick up an item and then immediately put it back down. That item would then be available in your catalog for purchase through the machine in resident services building. (And my apologies for explaining cataloging, if you already knew what it was.)


----------



## Cadbberry

Oldtimer said:


> Not entirely sure but imagine it is the same as cataloging. Cataloging is where you pick up an item and then immediately put it back down. That item would then be available in your catalog for purchase through the machine in resident services building. (And my apologies for explaining cataloging, if you already knew what it was.)


You hit the nail on the head. A touch trade is paying/trading to catalog or touch the item. You return it to the owner and may order your own at the Nook Terminal.


----------

